# Breeding Dalmation Mollies



## thejones921 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello All, I had a Very Pregnant Mollie. I didn't want to lose the fry this time so I put her into a breeding net, but noticed very quickly she began to get skinny. Did I Miscarry the Fry or did she already give birth and Eat Them??

ALSO

Since her being skinny again I decided to add her Mate into the breeding net. They have been at it non stop but now am noticing she's putting on the beef again. This is only within 1 week. Anyone know whats happening here??

ANYONE HAVE A PIC OF A MOLLY"S BELLY SQUARED OFF?


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

Hello and welcome check out the forums for livebearers. good info here


----------

